# Anyone selling a odour can?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Can anyone confirm you will be selling those odour smell cans? A friends chap has just brought a car which was owned by a smoker and wants to hence rid of the remaining odour.

Just thought with waxstock next week I'd wait to pick one then rather than send away for one :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Meguiars will have them on their stand.


----------

